
What the U.S. Can—and Can't—Learn From Israel's Ban on Ultra-Thin Models - iProject
http://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2012/05/what-the-us-can-and-cant-learn-from-israels-ban-on-ultra-thin-models/256891/
======
kylemaxwell
Given the context of this site, I clicked on the link thinking it was about
MacBook Airs and Ultrabooks...

